# Rlc. Pamela Hetherington ‘Coronation’ FCC/AOS



## southernbelle (Sep 3, 2021)

I heard David Off (of Waldor) speak a couple of years ago and he mentioned that this was his favorite Cattleya. I got an original division from him and this is its first bloom for me. Oh my, with a 16 cm NS and a 7.5 cm wide lip, it is indeed spectacular!! Soft pleasing fragrance to boot.
Interestingly, the FCC is not recorded (that I can find). An HCC (79 pts) was awarded with a 17 cm NS and a 7.5 cm wide pouch in 1988, and Waldor won a CCM with 16 flowers and a NS of 20 cm and a pouch width of 8 cm in 2014!
I was just about to update this as I found the FCC awarded to Stewart (90 pts) in 1981 with a 20.5 NS when Leslie posted it. Thanks, sir!


----------



## My Green Pets (Sep 4, 2021)

Pretty darn nice, congratulations!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 4, 2021)

The FCC (90 points) was awarded in 1981 to Stewart Orchids with a NS of 20.5 cm.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 4, 2021)

a big, beautiful classic catt.


----------



## southernbelle (Sep 4, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The FCC (90 points) was awarded in 1981 to Stewart Orchids with a NS of 20.5 cm.


Thanks, Leslie. You are so helpful!! I figured out this morning (when I wasn't tired) that I had not clicked "show all results" in the right place! Orchid Pro will be the undoing of me yet!!


----------



## southernbelle (Sep 4, 2021)

My Green Pets said:


> Pretty darn nice, congratulations!


Thanks, I'm hoping as my division matures it will reach its full potential. So far, this is the largest flower I've bloomed, so I'm thrilled.


----------



## monocotman (Sep 4, 2021)

It looks huge! Congrats!
David


----------



## PeteM (Sep 4, 2021)

Pretty spectacular flower, great growing and blooming! I’m very close to adding it to the collection. This forum I tell you… does a number on my grow space


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 4, 2021)

Beautiful flower!


----------



## abax (Sep 4, 2021)

Rather spectacular, isn't it!!!!


----------



## NEslipper (Sep 5, 2021)

Stunning! I'm usually partial to the old floofy whites, but this one is going to have to go on the short list....sigh....where to put them all??? The plant looks beautifully grown, congrats! Any fragrance?


----------



## southernbelle (Sep 5, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Pretty spectacular flower, great growing and blooming! I’m very close to adding it to the collection. This forum I tell you… does a number on my grow space


I feel your pain!


----------



## Tom Reddick (Sep 6, 2021)

Beautifully grown. I remember when this clone first came out- even before the FCC it drew a lot of attention. It is wonderful see yet another of the classic masterpieces being kept in cultivation- and kept very nicely.


----------



## southernbelle (Sep 6, 2021)

Tom Reddick said:


> Beautifully grown. I remember when this clone first came out- even before the FCC it drew a lot of attention. It is wonderful see yet another of the classic masterpieces being kept in cultivation- and kept very nicely.


Thanks, Tom. It's one thing I really appreciate about Waldor. They have passed the business down in the family so have many, many original classics they keep going. Dave is very helpful to work with, as well. They are also excellent about doing their best to assure clean virus-free stock. But even with original classics whose original is virused, they will isolate and offer divisions of these if someone wants one to keep them going. I just got a cloned Rlc. Lawless Walkiire 'The Ultimate' (Hunting Island x Toshie Aoki) from them because the original is virused so divisions would be (and I had to destroy the plant I had because of virus), but this clone is clean. I will check it periodically for a few years to make sure the virus doesn't show up as I understand sometimes younger cloned plants can be clean, then after about 5 years, the virus can show. This one is not quite blooming size.


----------



## southernbelle (Sep 6, 2021)

cnycharles said:


> Beautiful flower!


I coudn't get any pictures to load (server error)


----------



## southernbelle (Sep 6, 2021)

NEslipper said:


> Stunning! I'm usually partial to the old floofy whites, but this one is going to have to go on the short list....sigh....where to put them all??? The plant looks beautifully grown, congrats! Any fragrance?


Thanks! I grow under 42 watt, 5,000K, T-8 60 degree LED tubes from Orchids Ltd. That one is under 2 4' tubes. Yes, it does have a soft sweet fragrance.


----------



## NEslipper (Sep 6, 2021)

southernbelle said:


> Thanks! I grow under 42 watt, 5,000K, T-8 60 degree LED tubes from Orchids Ltd. That one is under 2 4' tubes. Yes, it does have a soft sweet fragrance.


Thanks for the info! I’m currently growing on windowsills, but might have to figure out a light system since I’m pretty much out of space…I agree with your assessment of Waldor, certainly one of the all-time best for catts!


----------



## southernbelle (Sep 6, 2021)

NEslipper said:


> Thanks for the info! I’m currently growing on windowsills, but might have to figure out a light system since I’m pretty much out of space…I agree with your assessment of Waldor, certainly one of the all-time best for catts!


Highly recommend these lights. They custom make the fixtures to hold 1-6 tubes. All of my fixtures are 3 light for flexibility, but my high light catts are under 3 tubes and regular catts under 2. Paphs/phrags under 1. Lights are high intensity so they are able to be 24” above leaf canopy and still produce appropriate PAR. So it gives you lots of working room and is not claustrophobic with lights down close to plants. Plus lots of room for spikes with no problem.


----------

